
Show HN: Portier, a spiritual successor to Mozilla Persona - callahad
http://portier.io
======
callahad
Hi y'all! A few of us have been hacking on a scaled-down, spiritual successor
to Persona, and we think it’s far enough along to show off and get some
validation of the idea / architecture.

The core idea is that you treat this (self-hostable!) microservice like a
black box: email address goes in, validated proof of identity comes out. No
passwords, and no secrets to store in your application’s database.

Behind the scenes, it works similarly to a password reset or passwordless
login workflow, but with progressive enhancement so that, e.g., Gmail users go
through Google Sign-In instead of having to check their email. We'd love to
know what you think. :)

------
callahad
Further discussion in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12837669](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12837669)

